# Looking for LGB Porter



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone have one laying around that they want to sell super cheap to a fellow hobbiest for his daughters christmas???


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

There are several on Ebay right now. One has a starting bid of $9.95.
Richard


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ive been looking on Fleabay. Must have missed them.


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Do a search on LGB 0-4-0 and two of them will pop up. 

Martin


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Just saw one for $75.00 buy it now on Ebay. It's the L G & B Rusty porter.


----------

